# need some info please



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Im cutting fresh cut oregon big leaf maple, Im looking for a buyer. Any info would be great. Im in washington state


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Where in WA state? East or West side? I'm about 40 miles north of Spokane.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The best way to sell you wood is show some photos of it after you plane it.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks jim i was told it drys better if it left rough cut, just what i was told, dlcw im on the westside in kitsap county.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

You may want to post this in the Wood and Lumber forum if you haven't sold it yet.


----------

